# 12volt battery



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i have a dyno for rc car motors , and i don't drive. could i use 2 6v rechargeable batterys to get the 12v to power it?


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

run a cable between the positive and the negatice of the 2 batteries to get your 12 volts. Then run a line from the positive of 1 battery and the negatice of the other battery to the dyno. Most thingns like this don't care where they get the 12 volts. You could use 6 2 volt batteries if you connect it right.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i was not sure if there was enuff amps in 2 6v batterys wired to get 12v.
i have a few 27t motors i want to test.
i also wonder if it would work on just 6v
as i race 27t and use a 4 cell pack in my pan car.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

What kind of 6 volt batteries are you using ? As far as running the dyno on 6 volts, every one I ever saw ran on 12. Look at the specs of it


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i am not sure what type of 6v would be best


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

the 6 volts I know best are what are refered to as golf cart batteries. It's the batteries that a golf cart are run off of. At least as big as a 12 volt car battery. If you are lookiing at these as a savings of money as compared to a 12 volt car battery, you are better off with a single car or better yet marine deep cycle battery.


----------



## esmarkey (Apr 29, 2012)

edward 2, you are opening a whole can of worms on this one...
There are MANY ways to get to 12volts, but some make more sense than others.
There should be some specs on your dyno which would include voltage and amperage or wattage. If it is indeed 12 volts, there is no advantage to using two 6volt batteries over one 12volt as long as it has the necesarry amperage.
If you can find any info on the dyno, post what is ays and we can help you out with recomendations.
To find amperage if your spec is listed in wattage, divide wattage by voltage.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i have looked online for that info. but all i find is info on the softwear for the computer to use. but no info on the dyno it self.


----------

